

BlackBerry Storm 2 Review - kloncks
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2354222,00.asp

======
jsz0
RIM makes fantastic hardware but their software has become a liability. Who
would buy a SmartPhone that doesn't include a fast modern web browser?

